# Killinger lathe at Wood Works



## Steve Blackdog (7 May 2011)

Just got back from the show at Daventry. Excellent!

Phil Irons has brought one of his new Killinger lathes which is being used for Gary Rance's demo. I want one!!


----------



## Blister (7 May 2011)

I just got home from the show as well 

did not see any black dog ? so I missed you 

did see Richard Findley and the usual others :wink:


----------



## RATWOOD (7 May 2011)

Blister":j0h5u0ey said:


> I just got home from the show as well
> 
> did not see any black dog ? so I missed you
> 
> did see Richard Findley and the usual others :wink:



I missed you and black dog I was on Andy Harrison wood stand


----------



## Steve Blackdog (7 May 2011)

I'll have to bring the dog next time!!


----------



## myturn (9 May 2011)

I was so impressed with the quality of the Killinger that I ordered the KM1400 when I first saw it at Ally Pally earlier in the year. It met all my requirements for configuration and features and blew away all the similarly priced (and some a lot more expensive) alternatives I had been considering.

Looking forward to taking delivery in the next few weeks


----------



## Leo (9 May 2011)

The KM 7000 looks like my kind of toy.....................................sorry, just dreamin'...again......... =P~ =P~


----------



## Steve Blackdog (9 May 2011)

I see the record woodfast maxi 2 is on special at the mo and wonder how the Killinger measures up against it. The maxi 2 is £1800.


----------



## myturn (11 May 2011)

The Maxi 2 is a much bigger beast with a longer bed and bigger swing over the bed. (520mm swing as opposed to the 360mm of the Killinger). It also has a 2hp motor compared to the Killinger's 1hp.

One big disadvantage (for me) apart from its size is that it has a fixed head and I really want a swivelling head to ease my back, as well as a compact footprint but with the capability of outboard turning for larger items. I'm not interested in long spindle turning.

I had considered the Maxi 1 but on seeing it in the flesh it was a lot bigger than I imagined. 
If I had the space I would probably have gone for this one before I had even heard of the Killinger. 

As it was I was undecided and I chanced upon the Killinger and it met my requirements. It is also extremely well made and finished which is something I was not so impressed with on the Maxi..

I depends on how much space you have and what you want to turn really. 
If you're going to be doing a lot of large diameter turning the Maxi 1 will enable you to use the tailstock for support whereas the Killinger is more limited in this aspect and you will have to go outboard with no tailstock support. That is the Killinger's only disadvantage from my point of view, but as I don't do much large turning I can live with that.


----------



## Steve Blackdog (11 May 2011)

Thanks, Mick

That's very helpful. 

I only have a 12 x 8' shed, so space is at a premium. 

The Killinger is looking good. 

Please keep us informed when it arrives. 

All the best 

Steve


----------

